# Chief bit me last night!!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I need advise asap! 

Last night I was in my room with Chief and he get a night treat every night. Well he wasn't eating it so I was going to take it away so my dads dog didn't take it. Well I bend down grabbed it then he growled at me I had it in my left hand already then he growled at me. I got upset so I pointed at him and said don't you growl at me. Then he bit at my right hand. Then I told him to get out of my room. He went upstairs. I went up there and told my parents and I was going to put him outside for a bit and he wouldn't come so I grabbed his collar and he snapped at me again then kept growling as he was walking away from me. I have a vet appointment next week to see if there's an underlying issue. He's never ever done anything like this before. I have been ignoring him all day no attention and he's walking around upset.

I am so just upset and beside myself. We have such a good bond have since day one from me getting him from the abusive home and have come such a long way training wise and since Smokey passed I have become closer to him, but now I don't trust him, I'm mad at him and I am a little scared of him now and don't really know what to do.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

work hard at the trade up game so he does not mistrust you
basically the goal is to make him trust you to take things away
you already know if you grabbed him or scold him he will bite so do something different

The “trade game” for dogs | Ruffly Speaking: Railing against idiocy since 2004

the last thing you ever want to do is get in a show down with your dog you are not going to win


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In retrospect, taking it and being calm and matter-of-fact when he growled might have been a better idea. "Yeah, yeah, you didnt eat it so I'm taking it."
By pointing, you challenged him. Maybe even frightened him. Perhaps the abusive people pointed, and he associates it with imminent abuse. 

Ignoring him all day isn't teaching him anything. He does not associate your ignoring him with what he did.

Practice taking things away, don't challenge him, trade for better treats.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Some questions...

How long have you had him?
How old is he?
Is he neutered?
How much work and exercise does he get each day?
Are you doing any obedience work with him, and if so, hopefully under a trainer?
When you say he was rescued from an "abusive" situation, can you be more specific?

Answers to these questions will help those on the forum who may be able to give you some advice.

Susan


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had him about 3 yrs now. He is about 5 not neutered. He gets a daily run at out local 150 dog park of hard running for about 2 hours. Yes we are doing obedience. When I first got him wasn't able to do any training he would shut down, shake and pee on himself. Now to this its hugeeeeee progress 



 I had behaviorist come to my house last year because he was having issues eating again(acting like he was afraid to eat) and because he was starting to get afraid to train again, but I have done the training by myself with help from people on forums when I was having trouble when I first got him.

Where I got him: Got him from my ex boyfriends (boyfriend at the time) from his exs Mom. His ex told me how they treated him. They had him since birth but the exs moms boyfriend wanted him locked in the bathroom downstairs and refused anyone to have any human contact with him. Sat in his own feces and urine for the first 1 1/2 of his life. The moms boyfriend would punch, kick him, hit him with any object that was there shove him down the stairs. The mom would slap and punch him if he didn't cooperate during a bath. They only fed him when they felt like walking down the stairs. 

After I got him he was afraid of everything bags, taking off a hat he would duck for cover, the soda bottle fizz he would jump. Trying to train him was almost impossible. He would shake and pee all over himself before I could do anything then we would make progress then randomly no trigger he would freak out again and shut down and start shaking.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*If your afraid of your own dog, that's bad. *

I would have cold cocked him at the first growl, and knocked him out cold on the second challenge of my superiority.

Homey, don't play THAT ! 

That dog would be running towards his crate at full speed - after I got him in my cross-hairs..

SGCSG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You've had Chief long enough that behavior issues like resource guarding would have come up long before now.

You had a full BW done on him? Thyroid? "Punishing" him by ignoring him is not going to teach him a lesson. And trying to force him outside by grabbing his collar only made it worse since he was already bent out of shape over something.

Personally, if this were my dog, he would lose all privileges. If he wants to eat then he has to earn it. If there is an issue with the other dog taking it, then that might be the source of your problem. All treats are given in crates from now on. Trade up for treats from now on. I do this all the time! Not because mine don't know but because the one time I do need to take something from them I don't want a fight over it!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Great job on the training! He looks happy and willing to please.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You've had Chief long enough that behavior issues like resource guarding would have come up long before now.
> 
> You had a full BW done on him? Thyroid? "Punishing" him by ignoring him is not going to teach him a lesson. And trying to force him outside by grabbing his collar only made it worse since he was already bent out of shape over something.
> 
> Personally, if this were my dog, he would lose all privileges. If he wants to eat then he has to earn it. If there is an issue with the other dog taking it, then that might be the source of your problem. All treats are given in crates from now on. Trade up for treats from now on. I do this all the time! Not because mine don't know but because the one time I do need to take something from them I don't want a fight over it!


 He was severeley food aggressive when I got him. He has always growled a bit almost more of a groan no severe growl. Today just made a vet appointment for next week to check all that because this is totally random. We don't crate the dogs and he respects her if she was to take it he would let her have it, but I just like to put toys and bone up before I go to bed.



eddie1976E said:


> Great job on the training! He looks happy and willing to please.


Thank You that's why I am so upset about this because we have really bonded and I have worked so hard with him


----------



## Ute (Dec 6, 2013)

What you have achieved with this poor abused dog is fantastic and you have a great basis to work on. But your experience shows that deep seated behavioural issues can come to the surface, no matter how well the dog does in the training situation. There can be triggers resulting in sudden aggression like the biting incident and it's really important to know what they are, inlcuding health issues. Given Chief's history, the pointing, direct glance (?) and raised voice either individually or in combination are probably associated with the former abuse. But you do need to have a voice and body language to reinforce your dominance and trustworthiness at the same time. Maybe a deep but strong and calm voice, standing upright but slightly sideways without direct eye contact. My dog Blitz is fear-aggressive and we've had situtations just an inch away from biting (though he grazed my husband's neck once). Neutering helped but the underlying triggers are still there. We know what they are and anticipate situations as much as we can. As already mentioned in the thread, use a distractor when removing something. This could be a trading game played with Chief where he gives up to trade up. If you don't have treat or toy ready for trading, it might be a word he associates with a positive thing. I might say 'bicky' in a happy voice to get his attention, take the thing away but immediately go and get the buiscit for him as a reward. The 'leave it' command is another option, always making sure that a good thing follows. Practice collar grabbing with a treat for desensitisation and trustbuilding. 

It is so disheartening to think that your own dog doesn't trust you, but the worst thing would be to lose confidence. What's helped me is to think of the dog's brain as the culprit because it reacts to certain triggers which I try to avoid or eliminate.

Hope this helps,

Ute 

(Nena 2.5 & Blitz 9)


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

sehrgutcsg said:


> *If your afraid of your own dog, that's bad. *
> 
> I would have cold cocked him at the first growl, and knocked him out cold on the second challenge of my superiority.
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure that would do no good whatsoever. Except making my previously abused dog fear me which is the last thing I want. Yes, he bit me but I still love him and we will get help together by either following advice here or getting help from an expert that know about german shepherds. I will not abandon him or treat him badly. He came from a bad past and doesn't need that. Something positive will come from this, but thanks.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have seen that "pointing thing" not work out to well! That was out of the blue but now you know!


I'm not a big fan of "negotiating" with a dog myself... the trade game. If I want it's mine! But you have to strike a balance here!

Claim the space, teach the drop it and have him move away from the object. Then take or "trade" if you chose. I to would retool the dog:

I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? | stickydogblog

And post 39 here:
I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? | stickydogblog

those should be pretty safe. I will add a "poster" on here had "problems" with the "Sit on Dog" thing but that is not the norm.

It seems like you have done alot of great work with this dog, sorry it's going side ways on you. 

Sometimes it happens, my guy was a real "issue" once he got comfortable in the home. For round two, I tightened up on him and it went a lot better.

Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is he often around the other dog when he has food or treats? That could have added spice to the situation.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> I have seen that "pointing thing" not work out to well! That was out of the blue but now you know!
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of "negotiating" with a dog myself... the trade game. If I want it's mine! But you have to strike a balance here!
> ...


Will check those out thank you. Yes we have done a lot of hard work together



selzer said:


> Is he often around the other dog when he has food or treats? That could have added spice to the situation.


She wasn't downstairs when this happened. When he has a bone or treat around her he will just move away from her, but if she wanted it he would growl but still let her take it.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> In retrospect, taking it and being calm and matter-of-fact when he growled might have been a better idea. "Yeah, yeah, you didnt eat it so I'm taking it."
> By pointing, you challenged him. Maybe even frightened him. Perhaps the abusive people pointed, and he associates it with imminent abuse.
> 
> Ignoring him all day isn't teaching him anything. He does not associate your ignoring him with what he did.
> ...


Yes, something like that might have happened I don't know. Yes, I know ignoring him isn't going to do anything but upsetting him more, but I was still very mad, so I figured ignoring him was the best option. I am not ignoring him now. Started giving him attention yesterday again, but will admit I am still very nervous of him. We defiantly will play that game more



my boy diesel said:


> work hard at the trade up game so he does not mistrust you
> basically the goal is to make him trust you to take things away
> you already know if you grabbed him or scold him he will bite so do something different
> 
> ...


Yes, I certainly wont do that again. I will learn from this and so will he eventually. I will defiantly check out that link. No I don't want to show down. He could have really hurt me but lucky it wasn't a bad bite.



Ute said:


> What you have achieved with this poor abused dog is fantastic and you have a great basis to work on. But your experience shows that deep seated behavioural issues can come to the surface, no matter how well the dog does in the training situation. There can be triggers resulting in sudden aggression like the biting incident and it's really important to know what they are, inlcuding health issues. Given Chief's history, the pointing, direct glance (?) and raised voice either individually or in combination are probably associated with the former abuse. But you do need to have a voice and body language to reinforce your dominance and trustworthiness at the same time. Maybe a deep but strong and calm voice, standing upright but slightly sideways without direct eye contact. My dog Blitz is fear-aggressive and we've had situtations just an inch away from biting (though he grazed my husband's neck once). Neutering helped but the underlying triggers are still there. We know what they are and anticipate situations as much as we can. As already mentioned in the thread, use a distractor when removing something. This could be a trading game played with Chief where he gives up to trade up. If you don't have treat or toy ready for trading, it might be a word he associates with a positive thing. I might say 'bicky' in a happy voice to get his attention, take the thing away but immediately go and get the buiscit for him as a reward. The 'leave it' command is another option, always making sure that a good thing follows. Practice collar grabbing with a treat for desensitisation and trustbuilding.
> 
> It is so disheartening to think that your own dog doesn't trust you, but the worst thing would be to lose confidence. What's helped me is to think of the dog's brain as the culprit because it reacts to certain triggers which I try to avoid or eliminate.
> 
> ...


Yes, something I did must have triggered it. When I first got him from abusive home he was so much worse, but never tried to bite me. We have worked so so hard together, and will continue to do so. I love him very much and will never give up on him. We will defiantly be doing the games and such more often.

Though I think I have lost my confidence, I am a bit afraid of him now and I think he can tell it. Makes me very sad and cant believe I was bit by my own dog. I always talk on how good he is to everyone and the gsd breed. I don't know if I can do that now and yes very much upsets me that my dog that I have worked so hard with and for doesn't trust me


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

There will always be these ghosts from his past that will crop up. It's not that he doesn't trust you, he trusts you more then any other human he's been in contact with in his life.

The scars will run deep and you will stumble on these triggers, sort of like a doggie version of PTSD where he will flash back or react unpredictably. 

As time goes on you will learn to help him cope and how to alleviate or reduce incidences as you come across them.

I've dealt with abused horses and dogs over the years and it's a process that has steps forward and steps back.

So please don't feel too disheartened, I know how it feels but what you are experiencing is normal when trying to help an animal heal from such horrendous abuse.






frillint1 said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Though I think I have lost my confidence, I am a bit afraid of him now and I think he can tell it. Makes me very sad and cant believe I was bit by my own dog. I always talk on how good he is to everyone and the gsd breed. I don't know if I can do that now and yes very much upsets me that my dog that I have worked so hard with and for doesn't trust me


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thank you for taking this poor guy, sounds like he had a very rough start..  He is in good hands, look at all that work you put into him in that video- amazing! He looks very into you and pleasing you.
I think the biggest thing with bites and growls, is trying your best not to take it personally.. They are communication- although bites are unacceptable they were still communication. I am guessing he did not bite very hard, otherwise you would have probably said something along those lines- if he did not bite hard, then that means he has a good bite inhibition, which is great! 
Like what Gwen said, there probably are triggers for him, and so being able to show him how to control and manage his emotions properly and to know proper way of regulating them. 
Good luck with this guy! Thank you for being dedicated to him.




frillint1 said:


> Pretty sure that would do no good whatsoever. Except making my previously abused dog fear me which is the last thing I want. *Yes, he bit me but I still love him* and we will get help together by either following advice here or getting help from an expert that know about german shepherds. I will not abandon him or treat him badly. He came from a bad past and doesn't need that. Something positive will come from this, but thanks.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Thank you for taking this poor guy, sounds like he had a very rough start..  He is in good hands, look at all that work you put into him in that video- amazing! He looks very into you and pleasing you.
> I think the biggest thing with bites and growls, is trying your best not to take it personally.. They are communication- although bites are unacceptable they were still communication. I am guessing he did not bite very hard, otherwise you would have probably said something along those lines- if he did not bite hard, then that means he has a good bite inhibition, which is great!
> Like what Gwen said, there probably are triggers for him, and so being able to show him how to control and manage his emotions properly and to know proper way of regulating them.
> Good luck with this guy! Thank you for being dedicated to him.


 He is an amazing dog and I will never give up on him. We will get through this like everything else we have and I will learn more about him in everyway and learn more about myself.

I am having a very hard time not taking it personally . I have forgiven him in the sense that I am giving him attention and being then playing the drop it game and he is having fun with it.

No the bite wasn't bad. It scratched my knuckle tiny blood like a paper cut. It hit me in a few spots on my hand was a little swollen now its very little bruised in a few spots and just hurting a bit, but that was it.

That's what I need to do is be able to show him how to manage his emotions better and that's where I am kind of lost. I am good with training him, exercise, love, and attention, but handling his emotions that way and understanding his body language when its not super obvious is where its hard for me. I have done research on body language like stress signals lip licking, whale eye, yawning ears back mouth closed.



Gwenhwyfair said:


> There will always be these ghosts from his past that will crop up. It's not that he doesn't trust you, he trusts you more then any other human he's been in contact with in his life.
> 
> The scars will run deep and you will stumble on these triggers, sort of like a doggie version of PTSD where he will flash back or react unpredictably.
> 
> ...


 Its just a little hard to believe he trust me now, but I know he does. Working through his training problem and got through it he has never had a trigger like this or any type of reaction like this. Sometimes I see if he gets nervous he will have his ears go back and down but not like this.

That's what I really want to do is help him cope better but not sure how. I think it will take me awhile to not feel disheartened


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I had an ex race horse that had been abused. He would not let me touch his ears. Some of the old time trainers would grab horses by the ear to put on a halter or bridle.

I helped that horse get past a lot of 'stuff' but he always had these quirks. Some you can help them get over, some you find work arounds.

My Smitty is a rescue and I had a hard time with some of his behaviors. Crate aggression, peeing in the crate, marking in the house. It took awhile to work through the issues as they cropped up.

This is the reality of working with animals that have been abused or neglected.

It has nothing to do with you personally, trust me the animal doesn't think of it as personal. It's stimulus-reaction and would happen with any person handling the animal the same way.

What you will learn along the way is better ways to figure out how to work with and communicate with the animal you are trying to help. 

I understand it is a natural reaction to feel disheartened but please keep in mind that getting stuck for a long time in that state does not help you or your dog. You hit a bump in the road with this dog, not the end of the road. You'll probably hit more bumps along the way. So each time you and your dog will learn together.

It's all part of the journey. Thank you for taking this dog in and helping him.



frillint1 said:


> Its just a little hard to believe he trust me now, but I know he does. Working through his training problem and got through it he has never had a trigger like this or any type of reaction like this. Sometimes I see if he gets nervous he will have his ears go back and down but not like this.
> 
> That's what I really want to do is help him cope better but not sure how. I think it will take me awhile to not feel disheartened


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So yesterday and today I hand fed chief in the living room and we have been play the he trade game off and on. His favorite thing is the starmark everlasting treat ball. He doesn't chew it his favorite thing to do is just carry it around the house and show it to everyone. Well yesterday we worked with it. I told him to go get it and bring it to me then he got some lunch meat, sometime he would drop it before he got all the way to me so I tell him to get it again and drop it by my feet. By the end of the day he was dropping it at my feet before I said drop it. 

Today I told him to get other toys and bring them and drop them. He was having fun running after each toy and bringing it to me.

Today he was out in the field in our backyard I saw him chewing on something he was looking at me. I told him to get it and bring it. He jumped up and came to me. Though he kind of lowered his head and slowed his walking when he came close, but I told him drop it and he dropped it right away. I clapped and took of running with him. 

He is learning the drop game fast but I just want to make it as positive as I can. Bringing the toys he was all happy go lucky to drop them, but the (hunk of grass lol) though he came and dropped it right away there was a little hesitation when he came close.

I know this issue is no quick fix, but it will be a slow process of little steps. Advice, comments, or tips?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry that Chief gave you a scare, but I agree with Gwen that it's a long journey - and really it isn't personal. What you're doing is exactly what I'd be doing too. One of my adult GSDs that I'd adopted a long time ago did something similar, and I reacted almost the same. I do believe that ignoring them means something to them, too. In my case, it was a warning growl that 'came out of nowhere' but after I had more time to think about it, I realized that it was my own doing. I learned not to push that particular button. 

Food guarding is funny, because even after teaching and training and thinking you've extinguished the bad behavior - it still crops up now and then. So it's probably going to be easiest to never assume it's completely gone, and always be aware that this is an area where you're going to tread gently. Never make an abrupt move to grab something, because this seems to be a trigger. Who knows what his terrible past owners did to him when he had something of value? It doesn't mean he doesn't trust you, it's just how he was conditioned to react. Also, not to downplay it or anything, but a bite from a GSD would be reason to go to the ER. If it was a scratch, it was a warning. You guys will be fine - keep up the good work with him, and I also thank you for removing him from that awful environment and giving him a loving home!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"Also, not to downplay it or anything, but a bite from a GSD would be reason to go to the ER. If it was a scratch, it was a warning."

This. Learburg has some shots of dog bites that are pretty revealing.

That aside, you are doing great with him. You've got some really good advise here about pointing being something animals find highly offensive and good suggestions (and one or two really rotten ones) for working with him. You seem to use this as a "learning" experience for dog behavior and "Chief" behavior - that's a hard one for many people so kudos to you.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well met with a trainer today at my local 150 acre dog park today with Chief. She said she was very surprised on his demeanor and his confidence. She said based on what I told her happened and his past that he is a great dog and meets other dogs very well.
She said she believe Chief is just trying to test who is the boss and she said what I have been doing lately is what she would suggest. She also said she thinks I should walk him more. Even though he gets tons of exercise she thinks him being on the leash more will help bond and have him respect me more
For the toys she said the game I am doing is good and said same as other here said. Is to happily get the dog away from the toy them grab it.
She said to make sure to apply NILF which I was already told here. Make him work for everything. She also said I could tie him to me with the leash to have him follow me everywhere. Even though he follows me on his own she said he's doing that by his choice tieing him to me its because i'm telling him to. Idk about this though. She was very nice I think I will still meet with the person I posted about a few pages ago and she what she has to say to.
Any thoughts on what this trainer told me?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you got the dog at age 2 and he is now 5 years old, I disagree with him suddenly starting to challenge you. 

If you had him for 4 or 5 weeks, then yes, I would probably agree with that. 

I don't know. She's saying what you could read off the internet pretty much anywhere. I don't like the terminology "grab it." You do not want to grab anything around the dog, not now. Maybe down the line, he will have such an awesome relationship that you will be able to grab anything. But not now. Lead the dog away, secure him, then pick it up. For now. 

Why are we meeting in the dog park. Does she not train out of anywhere, or her home? 

It sounds like you have some serious reservations. You think the dog is exercised enough. You think the dog follows you on his own, and are not sure why you need him to be leashed to you.

Again, if this was a rescue that you rescued within the last month or so, I would agree with using the leash to begin the relationship. Does she know that had this dog for 3 years? 

Because a dog that snaps or snarls at someone soon after the honeymoon period wears off maybe a whole other ball of wax. This may be a deeper problem that needs more than NILIF. Or it may need a different approach than NILIF.

Nothing wrong with NILIF. It is a starting place to demonstrate leadership to the dog. To get things back into the footing of the owner, rather than the dog. And I suppose that it could work for a dog later on in the relationship IF there are problems and it wasn't being used before.

If you were already following NILIF with this dog, and we are having some issues, than maybe you need a different approach. Not sure what that is. If you have let things slide a bit, and need to tighten it up, I can see that, but if you have been doing NILIF, and the dog is still having issues with resource guarding, then you need to specifically address the resource guarding. 

I think it is good to talk to the other person. And see what that person says. I don't know that the match between you and the first person is very good. But you are a much better judge of that than I.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> the last thing you ever want to do is get in a show down with your dog you are not going to win



I agree...but I have yet to be in a "show down" with any of my dogs which I knew I was not going to win.....GSDs can certainly be formidable at times....but I guess we all know that going in....


SuperG


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> If you got the dog at age 2 and he is now 5 years old, I disagree with him suddenly starting to challenge you.
> 
> If you had him for 4 or 5 weeks, then yes, I would probably agree with that.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I hope to have that awesome relationship sometime. Yes, she knew I have had him 3 years. I know he gets plenty of exercise. Yes, Im not really sure why he would need to be leashed to me that part didn't make much sense. He follows me everywhere. The second I even look like I might get up he runs to me to see where im going. I am never out of his eyesight. If I go outside he will wait at the door till I come back. If I spend the night away from him my parents say he lays by the door and refuses to budge wont eat and wont even go outside to potty until I come back.

We will address the resource guarding. I have been doing NILF yes but not rigorously like I should and its also very hard for me to apply it when my parents don't follow it to and they do things differently than I ask them to do so I know that's where my issue is to.

I agree she is a very nice person, but I believe I need someone with more experience with this specific issue. She has experience with GSD but not so much this specific issue so I will meet with the other lady after the vet visit.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

*"I have been doing NILF yes but not rigorously like I should and its also very hard for me to apply it when my parents don't follow it to and they do things differently than I ask them to do so I know that's where my issue is to."

*Most likely the dog is more than perceptive enough to discern the difference between how your parents do "it" vs. how you do "it". A dog sizes up the individual many times...and certainly becomes aware of what they can get away with dependent upon the individual. You should proceed with your plan regardless of what your parents do...however a coordinated plan amongst all involved would be best yet.

SuperG


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just bought a gentle leader yesterday. I have had a sensation harness for Chief since I got him and its helped a lot but he still pulls. I want to walk him more so I thought we will try it. I don't really like the look because it looks like a muzzle and might make people think he's aggressive when he's not.

But WOW I walked him twice yesterday 2 quick walks and I am so surprised with it it walks very well on it. Though he's not very fond of it yet he will grow to like it. I have to keep adjusting it may take a bit to find the perfect adjustment, but the real her test was when a neighbor came out with his dog that the dog doesn't like Chief so Chief don't like it. Its the same breed of dog Chief got attacked by and the owner has 0 control over it. Well they came out of their house. I let him know I had Chief so he went a different way, but the other dog saw chief and started going nuts. I pulled for chief to back up and he backed up and sat down no noise just waited calmly!



SuperG said:


> *"I have been doing NILF yes but not rigorously like I should and its also very hard for me to apply it when my parents don't follow it to and they do things differently than I ask them to do so I know that's where my issue is to."
> 
> *Most likely the dog is more than perceptive enough to discern the difference between how your parents do "it" vs. how you do "it". A dog sizes up the individual many times...and certainly becomes aware of what they can get away with dependent upon the individual. You should proceed with your plan regardless of what your parents do...however a coordinated plan amongst all involved would be best yet.
> 
> SuperG


 Okay, I will continue to keep doing it how I am doing it. I think I have them most on board finally.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Received the book Mine by Jean Donaldson today reading away. I like it so far.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The other day I was on my laptop sitting in the chair and Chief went and got a toy and dropped it in my lap. We have also been playing a game I hand him the toy and he drops it and gets a treat. I also took him outside with Macy dads golden I threw his Kong tennis ball its really big so he can eat it he ran and got it brought it to me got his treat and took off to play with Macy. Is that good that he didn't stay wasn't sure what to really make of that


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I keep reading and asking the exact same question every time I read the OP's dialog.

"WHO'S CONTROLLING WHOM."

_Treat a dog like a human and the animal will treat the human like a dog.
_
SGCSG


----------

